# Brewersdiscount - A Bit Of A Shock



## mongo (14/4/06)

*I apologise for the long thread, but to be fair to Brewersdiscount, I felt I needed to include all correspondance. If it's a bit long for you, just scroll the the end, and read the last quote.*

OK had a pretty shocking experience with Brewersdiscount. I include all our correspondence. You can make up your own mind. 

*19 Dec*: directly rang Terry from brewersdiscount to ask about the best way to buy kegs. 5 minutes later I put 6 kegs on order through paypal.


*About 23 March (over three months later)*: I rang Terry to ask about where my order got to. He said to give him an e-mail of the paypal purchase, and he would get back to me within the day. He didnt. I rang back the next day and he said that he was busy, and would attend to my e-mail later. A few days later he responded:



> *(March 27)*
> I found your order, December 18, 2005. They were sent out on the 21st with four other orders for Australia. You should have received the two packages a month ago. I will send six more kegs and two gaskets sets to you tomorrow. Maybe got lost in Christmas rush.
> 
> Terry



The stuff he said he re-sent me was my original order exactly. 

This was a bummer, as I had a heap of fermented wort waiting on the kegs. Perhaps a bit optimistic, but I had no choice, as I was trying to brew for a uni get together. 

OK the implication here was that brewersdiscount did everything right at their end, but were let down by the post.

However, I was a bit suspicious that perhaps my order just wasnt processed by brewersdiscount. If this was the case, then I thought their response wasnt satisfactory, as I now had to wait out the delivery time all over again, and over the three months from December to March the price of the kegs actually went down. I felt this was worth enquiring about. 

My understanding of brewersdiscount from this forum was that their processes were perhaps not the best, but when they made a mistake, they were fantastic in providing some compensation. 

So how to tactfully find out where the error was made? This is how I went about it.



> *(April 7)*
> Terry,
> Sorry for the late reply. I have been quite ill, and have not really had the inclination to get into this.
> 
> ...



The next day, this:



> Steve
> 
> I would like to help but I sent the box and order to my business partner who at C&C or pepsi used equip was supposed to mail the package. To be honest I don't have a clue as to what happened to your order. Your kegs are on the way now.
> 
> Terry



OK it seems that Terry is saying that the order got lost *before* reaching the post. My response:



> *(April 13)*
> 
> Terry,
> 
> ...



And this reponse, received only an hour or so ago
(I added the *s, as I thought the forum may automatically ban posts with the full swear words spelled out).



> Go f*ck yourself, assh*le. What I don't need is a piece of sh*t like you giving me more sh*t when I tried my best to rectify the situation. Don't email back, your emails are spam sh*thead.
> 
> Matthew Chitiea
> 
> Pepsi Equip



Case closed (?) :blink:


----------



## normell (14/4/06)

So did you get the kegs after all
Good thing you didn't ring him, or your ears would be still burning :blink: 
So I'd say that Matthew Chitiea's creditability just took a rather large nose dive.
Will be interesting to read his response to this thread  

Normell


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

no normell, I have not recieved the kegs yet, but I do honestly think that they have been sent this time. I'll report back on that. 

I look forward to Matt's response too. I included all correspondance so this thread doesn't turn into a "He said, we said" slinging match. 

It certainly appears I will not be able to get any more information or correspondance through e-mail, that's for sure


----------



## normell (14/4/06)

mongo said:


> no normell, I have not recieved the kegs yet, but I do honestly think that they have been sent this time. I'll report back on that.
> 
> I look forward to Matt's response too. I included all correspondance so this thread doesn't turn into a "He said, we said" slinging match.
> 
> ...


Maybe if we all sent him a e-mail, saying, hey you smart ass seppo pr**k, look after aussie mongo, or we'll get some of our indigenous PPL to point the bone at ya

Normell


----------



## MHD (14/4/06)

That is SERIOUSLY Sub par....

I would send the email on to Pepsi Management as they would be interested to see one of their employees (or some one pretending to be) behaving like this....

Oh and let ebay know to...


----------



## bindi (14/4/06)

MHD said:


> That is SERIOUSLY Sub par....
> 
> I would send the email on to Pepsi Management as they would be interested to see one of their employees (or some one pretending to be) behaving like this....
> 
> ...


 Ditto  THAT'S the right way to do it, go higher. :angry:


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

> (Normell)
> Maybe if we all sent him a e-mail, saying, hey you smart ass seppo pr**k, look after aussie mongo, or we'll get some of our indigenous PPL to point the bone at ya



brilliant idea normell! I have been trying to use a voodoo doll, but haven't been able to locate a lock of his hair  I forgot we have much better ways to deal out long distance justice developed right here in our own backyard!



> (MHD)
> I would send the email on to Pepsi Management as they would be interested to see one of their employees (or some one pretending to be) behaving like this....



good idea MHD - the problem is that I ordered direct through paypal. It doesn't matter too much anyway - I figure that most of Matt's business from Oz comes through here, so I am just grateful for the presence of this site.


----------



## big d (14/4/06)

Not the best way to run a business with an email reply like that.Personally since the keg king fiasco i wouldnt touch any of these USA keg sellers with a ten foot barge pole.
Shame really since Matt has had some fantastic service and happy customers here in the past.Where has it all gone wrong for him.
Wonder if it would be worth the time to post Matts replys to our beer brothers on Homebrew Adventures back in his homeland.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

Oh - sorry MHD, my response to you was regarding the idea to write to ebay. The thought of letting Pepsi know is interesting - I am not sure if Pepsi Equip is a standaolne company, or if it is actually endorsed by Pepsi. If it's standalone, I suspect that Matt is somewhere near the top of management. 

You're right - I should find out. Bloody hell - it's hard work being a dissatisfied customer!


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

> Shame really since Matt has had some fantastic service and happy customers here in the past.Where has it all gone wrong for him.



I know - I have no idea what has happenned in this instance. Perhaps he was having a bad day(?) Whatever the reason, it'd be great to get Matt's input on this thread to hear about it. 



> Wonder if it would be worth the time to post Matts replys to our beer brothers on Homebrew Adventures back in his homeland.



Will do tonight, failing some input from Matt on this thread in the meantime. I am sure matt will realise that I have posted here, so I will give him the right to reply. If there's no response from him, then your idea's a good one. Thanks.


----------



## MHD (14/4/06)

mongo said:


> Oh - sorry MHD, my response to you was regarding the idea to write to ebay. The thought of letting Pepsi know is interesting - I am not sure if Pepsi Equip is a standaolne company, or if it is actually endorsed by Pepsi. If it's standalone, I suspect that Matt is somewhere near the top of management.
> 
> You're right - I should find out. Bloody hell - it's hard work being a dissatisfied customer!
> [post="120278"][/post]​



I should hope not! Who at the top of a company uses language like that? The email he sent you borders (well crosses the border IMHO) on abusive and therefore raises a liability...

Put it this way, trading under the pepsi name and abusing customers like that certainly puts the trade name of pepsi in disrepute so there are so many avenues it's not funny... 

Use of language like that just annoys me big time, even when I am  I dont stoop to that level let alone with a paying customer... Hell THEY HAVE YOUR MONEY and you have no product... You have more legs to stand on than a millipede...


----------



## Steve Lacey (14/4/06)

It seems BD have too much to do and too few hands to do it with and too few systems in place to pick up possible mistakes. And an almost complete inability to admit mistakes. Matt did admit to the need to send shipping receipts at one stage. It comes across as a backyard operation (albeit a flocking big one) and the guys are clearly run off their feet and struggle to deal with the time-consuming glitches that fall through the cracks. Anyone who has worked in customer service situations know that things like this take up a disproportionate amount of time to what they are worth and can be really frustrating. BUT, that doesn't give you an excuse to blame the customer. Certainly not to abuse him. Even if the customer is being a bit abrasive or unreasonable (which is not to suggest that you were).

Anyway, under those circumstances I can see how your email would have rubbed him the wrong way, let's at least acknowledge that, but the right way to deal with it would have been to swear at you out loud and kick the dog or something and then admit that maybe the problem was at their end and offer to give you a credit (for your next order) for the price difference between when you ordered and now.

But the response he gave was out of line and if he can't admit he did his lolly and apologize, I'd say he has just lost a fair slice of his sales stream to Australia (and Japan).

My other reacttion was: Basiiiil!!

Steve


----------



## deadly (14/4/06)

I wonder if you would have got the same response if you were standing there in person.Very unprofessional.


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

> Anyone who has worked in customer service situations know that things like this take up a disproportionate amount of time to what they are worth and can be really frustrating. BUT, that doesn't give you an excuse to blame the customer. Certainly not to abuse him. Even if the customer is being a bit abrasive or unreasonable (which is not to suggest that you were).
> 
> Anyway, under those circumstances I can see how your email would have rubbed him the wrong way, let's at least acknowledge that



I have worked in customer service situations Steve, and agree with you totally. There's a temptation to snap a lot of the time. Still, for all my time in customer service positions, I was never even rude to a customer, let alone took the time to put my thoughts on an e-mail like this. 

My final e-mail was designed to be abrasive - I felt it was worth demonstrating some frustration about the service - not just the difference in price, but also the extra three months waiting time. Both would be compensated for, if Matt was running the sort of business that I understood him to be running. Still, if a civil answer came back saying "bad luck", I would've just given up and not ordered from him again (and posted a brief 2c worth on the US survey thread on this site). 



> But the response he gave was out of line and if he can't admit he did his lolly and apologize, I'd say he has just lost a fair slice of his sales stream to Australia (and Japan).



I agree - it would be good for him to contribute to this thread somehow. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/06)

Sounds like a bit of bad luck to me... for them and you.

Also appears that the reply you got was less than professional, despite any perceived provocation.

It's all been said before, but these guys have a lot of customers and prob don't really give a tinker's cuss if some guy in Oz has received some "less than average" service. Probably happens much more often in the US. You can't really get at them from here, and any bad publicity that's generated will prob not make a significant dent in their business. These guys are in business to make money and prob don't have a separate Customer Relations section to help out when a (heaven forbid) mistake is made.

And it sounds like you copped some crap that he was saving for a US customer who "can" lodge a grievance (and get a result), so he dropped it on U. Don't take it personally.

I have been ordering stuff from the US since I was about 14 yrs old, and have found that the US postal service is not very good. I have lost parcels and after a number of letters, had no recourse but to write off the loss. Most of the stuff came through, though, and occasionally they tossed in a bonus (extra product, stickers, freebie vinyl singles, books, mags, etc), coz the Yanks generally like us Aussies.

It's possible that he thought you were running a scam, to get free extra kegs, as he doesn't absolutely know that U didn't receive the order...(does he?)

I can also see that it's very disappointing to wait 3-odd months for an order that doesn't arrive. Then, how long do you wait to query the order? Has it been delayed, or is it missing? The logistics are messy when you are half-way around the world from the major suppliers.

I'd be expecting the attitude to get snottier, too, as the world supply of these kegs runs out. Then, they can just say, "U Aussies can have your money back, and go and put a shrimp on the barbie". It's probably no longer a buyer's market (if it ever was). In an extreme response they cease trading with us, but it would be poor form on behalf of the company, based on one incident. But it's their call, as with any business; and again distance/logistics will force us to "cop it sweet".

It's a major gamble, dealing with O/S companies, despite favourable (historical) feedback. U pays ur money and U takes ur chances.

Best of luck...and we'll hear from you again in June?

Seth out


----------



## Linz (14/4/06)

Maybe we should start harrassing this guy??? See if we can get him to knock the price down to make them more affordable??

http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

> It's possible that he thought you were running a scam, to get free extra kegs, as he doesn't absolutely know that U didn't receive the order...(does he?)



my take on the correspondance is that it seems pretty likely that they didn't send the kegs, and that they know it. Have another read of it. See what you think.



> It's probably no longer a buyer's market (if it ever was).



The price of kegs has gone down in the last three months, which indicates there is more supply than demand at the moment. 

I spose whatever the situation is, and their perceptions - the bottom line is that Matt has acted pretty surprisingly badly.


----------



## Jye (14/4/06)

mongo, Try taking it up with Paypal's Resolution Centre, it may help


----------



## MHD (14/4/06)

deadly said:


> I wonder if you would have got the same response if you were standing there in person.Very unprofessional.
> [post="120296"][/post]​


Simply.... no.

The internet gives (perceived) balls to those that otherwise don't posses them.


----------



## PistolPatch (14/4/06)

Mongo, for what it's worth, I think you handled your communication extremely well. Certainly, don't question your own actions. Everything you did was within reason and polite.

That email back is, as Matthew Chitiea would say, 'ken atrocious. There's no excuses for that unless followed by a sincere apology in a short space of time. We all have times of stress but I reckon that reply is beyond belief!

If no apology comes then assume the guy is just weird. You don't want to deal with weird people, no matter the discount, as they drive _you_ mad!

After a few days, I'd be posting a link to this thread on the other AHB thread (US Keg Survey? or whatever it's called.) You would be quite within reason to link it immediatley but, being stupidly optimistic, I always imagine weird stuff like this is provoked by some major reason, e.g. a major loss. It never is, so just link it now!

All the best to you Mongo.
PP


----------



## pharmaboy (14/4/06)

FWIW, from my reading, i thought one of 2 things had happened, one they hadnt sent it or second they figure the times spent agueing isnt worth the fuss so they just send the kegs anyway. Replacement isnt always an admission of guilt.

I hope he has already put them in the post though, for your sake!


----------



## bighanno (14/4/06)

The +++ out weigh the - - - at the moment, lets hope he comments!


----------



## kirem (14/4/06)

I don't think I will buy from him


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/4/06)

Sent Matt another email (just for the hell of it...I expect no reply). 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Surv...t4857-s255.html

Reading his feedback on eBay it seems the more recent it gets the more bad feedback per page he receives. 

I must say I had some great dealings with Matt before my latest ongoing issue...in fact the only problem I had before that was with a bung keg he replaced for free, which I was very happy about. 

Times change I suppose  

PZ.


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

> Replacement isnt always an admission of guilt.



Pharmboy - you have perhaps missed the point here. I am not so concerned about the messed up transaction. I am concerned that a grown adult in a business calls his clients "pieces of sh*t" if things don't quite work out. There's no excuse for it. I'm writing here so that others can know about this aspect of his character before considering a purchase from him. Do with the information what you will. If you still order from him, at least you do it armed with all the knowledge.

It looks as though Matt has no intention of commenting here. It's a shame. It would've been nice to see him demonstrate the courage to do so. 

PistolPatch ... :beer: cheers!


----------



## mongo (14/4/06)

Hi there FB, 

I remember your endorsements when I picked some stuff up at your house. It was one of the reasons I went the big step of buying from him. I noticed you've been having troubles recently too. 

bloody hell! Hope it all works out!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/4/06)

mongo said:


> Hi there FB,
> 
> I remember your endorsements when I picked some stuff up at your house. It was one of the reasons I went the big step of buying from him. I noticed you've been having troubles recently too.
> 
> ...



Now I feel really bad after recommending a seemingly good seller...sorry dude  

I hope it all works out for you after paying for 6 kegs! :blink:


----------



## muga (15/4/06)

I'll be keeping well away from there.. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Boozy the clown (15/4/06)

In the land of "dude i'll sue you", "no damn you i'll sue you first" I'd have thought seppos would have learned how to pull their head in way before now. Sure there have been 'miscommunications' in the past, but Matt seemed to have made a decent effort to make amends....

This dude? no way, no abuse was offered by the buyer, then he gets a mouthful of manure when questioning an outcome, "I don't loike it"

Dunno if the ombudsman would look at it, I think he's internal only. Pepsico incorporated? you bet! public image is everything to those guys, I reckon any company with 'Pepsi' in its name is owned by pepsi.

Those nice chaps at 'Quirks' who made and sold me my fridge? owned totally by Coke. They are all too wary of doing the wrong thing in "the name of thy Coke"

I bet you my next four decent brews that any co. that has 'Pepsi' in its name is owned by pepsi.

Try a step up the ladder, if that doesnt work try another...




> Go f*ck yourself, assh*le. What I don't need is a piece of sh*t like you giving me more sh*t when I tried my best to rectify the situation. Don't email back, your emails are spam sh*thead.
> 
> Matthew Chitiea
> 
> Pepsi Equip




To quote a seppo "godamn"... you did not ask for the order for free, you asked what was a better deal for being asked to wait X amount of months for no show... Would it kill that business to chuck in 'something' for their 'f#^kup?.


Gee I thought this Mat (intended one T) was Ok!

I tend to think those who take thy of of Pepsi in vain tend to not work for thy master longer than thy master knoweth of such sacriledge.

(Sorry to the religous types out there, but if you knew these co's (Pepsi and Coke) they thinketh they are devine.)


----------



## mongo (15/4/06)

> Now I feel really bad after recommending a seemingly good seller...sorry dude



Ah no! I was grateful for the advice, and will no doubt seek future advice from you. The reason I mentioned your endorsements was that I was agreeing with you that things have in fact changed.

Thanks FB!

PS - the insulated boxes are working a treat


----------



## altstart (15/4/06)

:beer: 
Gooday Mongo
Looks like you have had a hell of a problem. I must say that no commercial enterprise should ever tell a customer to go F*** themselves. It aint good for business.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## jimmyjack (15/4/06)

Oi Mongo do you want to kick this guy square in the nuts!!! Nows your chance, there is a current thread on brewboard questioning BD ability to supply as well.

http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=53447

On behalf of all stupid seppos I apologise!!

Dont get mad get even!!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## mongo (15/4/06)

Jimmyjack - done.
Thanks.


----------



## normell (15/4/06)

Good on ya Mongo
Will be watching that yank forum, too see how they react to "machuro man"
my bet is he'll go pretty quite on this one, might even be out looking for another job right now :blink:


----------



## cj in j (15/4/06)

Jye said:


> mongo, Try taking it up with Paypal's Resolution Centre, it may help  [post="120312"][/post]​


PayPal's resolution centre is a joke for overseas users. There's something like a 30-day (or maybe 60-day) window for filing a complaint -- go over that, and you're screwed. Of course, for overseas customers getting stuff by sea mail, you don't know there's a problem until several months have passed.

mongo -- thanks for posting on BrewBoard. We appreciate getting info like that BEFORE people lose their money.


----------



## RobW (15/4/06)

Mongo

I missed the start of this or I would have posted earlier.

Sorry to hear about your problems. As you said I ordered in November & haven't seen anything. I got one reply from Matt early in the piece to say not to worry he remembered my order, it was definitely in the system & just be patient. Since then nothing & no responses. Fortunately my account hasn't been debited yet so as far as I'm concerned all I've lost is my expectations.

However your experience has been a lot worse & based on that I certainly won't be bothering dealing with this mob again. Matt's response was totally inappropriate & unprofessional & seemed completely out of character with his previous postings here. Did he think you'd keep it to yourself & not post it here? 

FWIW I emailed BD about an order of kegs about 3 weeks ago & he told me they were reconsidering if it was worth shipping to Aus because somebody had defaulted on an order payment. With the volume of business they do here (on this list alone) that struck me as odd to pull the whole thing because of one order, but it's their call I guess.

BTW to my knowledge they are not connected to Pepsi in any way other than they buy up the used gear, so don't bother going there.

Good luck with it.

Rob


----------



## bindi (15/4/06)

I find this so sad   I have had good service from Matt in the past. :unsure:


----------



## mongo (15/4/06)

> bindi Posted Today, 01:55 PM
> I find this so sad I have had good service from Matt in the past.



He has had a great reputation. I find it sad too, as I was saving up to get a second order from him.



> mongo -- thanks for posting on BrewBoard. We appreciate getting info like that BEFORE people lose their money



pleasure cj. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## mongo (15/4/06)

RobW - glad to hear that you haven't beed debited yet. 
Hope things work out for you on the keg front.


----------



## yardy (15/4/06)

mongo,

what a sh!tfight, i agree with a previous post, would the bloke have the cojones to speak like that in person ?

i doubt it, good luck with it.

yard


----------



## PhilS (15/4/06)

I'd reply again to both email addy's (C&C and DD) using that rude correspondence again to give them a chance to explain. Just in case it may have been a disgruntled employee. :blink: 

Just a thought?? h34r: 


You have definately followed the correct recourse which didn't justify that type of response.

I'm still considering ordering another box of kegs, but this make me think twice.


----------



## skicraft (16/4/06)

Good luck mongo as I posted earlier in another thread I received my four kegs from Matt but found that one had a busted gas post and looked like it had been kicked to Australia, and I was missing disconnects that I paid for.

Since March 8th I have been trying to get an aknowledgement from Matt that he has recieved my e-mails, and that he is going to send my parts through !!!!

I think that I will just chalk it up as experience and never deal with them again !!!


Brad.


----------



## BrissyBrew (16/4/06)

I think matt has sold the kegs to china in bulk and given the home brew market the side swipe.


----------



## mongo (16/4/06)

Sorry to hear about it Brad/skicraft. 
Your story sounds quite similar to Fingerlickin in this thread. A shame. 
All the best with it.


----------



## joelisimo (18/4/06)

Howdy Mongo:
You are not the first to be short-dealt by RBC/Brewer's Discount, but I do hope others will avoid the same fate. My experience with Brewers Discount and alleged business person Matt C. is virtually identical to your experience. 

I sent Matt $ and received wrong items; I called politely, emailed politely, and he basically accused me of lying, then sent me a foul-mouthed email that reads pretty much the same as the one he sent you.
Same phrasing, same words.

If your web-discussion continues and you'd like, I believe I can retrieve and forward a very similar line of email correspondence to document it all. Matt (and I, who oppose violence) are lucky he's not in Arizona, as the only thing that P's me off more than being ripped-off is a foul-mouthed jerk such as he so clearly demonstrates himself to be. 
I've basically suppressed my anger about the money wasted and the insults hurled by that creep. I lost a bit of money but I'm enjoying sending a lot more to his competitors! Keep on brewin, eh?

I recomended to my local HBrew buddies, and I warn all you brew-kin too: Caveat Emptor - avoid Brewers Discount, aka RCB!!!

"peace in the world begins with homebrew on my porch"
-Joel-


----------



## joelisimo (18/4/06)

* Note * I just looked in myt email archive and saw that the foul-mouthed email I got from BRewer's Discount came from Terry, not Matt. Fascinating that a business could have two equally offensive and incompetent managers!!! Or maybe like the business aka, there is only one person there jerking customers around? One thing for sure, I would never order from them again and I warn everyone who asks...


----------



## mongo (18/4/06)

joel - 
I am definitely intrigued. I'll put my vote in to have a look at the e-mail, for sure!
Cheers,
Steve. 

PS - I take it that your issue wasn't resolved?
PPS - thanks for taking the time to visit here to make a contribution.


----------



## NRB (18/4/06)

*chanting* e-mail, e-mail, e-mail. I'd love a read


----------



## mika (18/4/06)

Consumer beware, lets have all the facts and if there's a second experience just as bad ? *chant* e-mail, e-mail, e-mail.


----------



## sintax69 (19/4/06)

Iam still waiting on my disconnects and have a keg that went straight to the bin at least you got emails so they have improved on that point I recieved one email all up in 6 months dealing trying to deal with them 

paid for 3 kegs 3 seal kits 2 set of disconnects ended up with 2 kegs 1.5 seal kits and a vow never to touch them again


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/4/06)

sintax69 said:


> have a keg that went straight to the bin



What?!?! :blink: 

I hope you at least stripped it for parts first h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## Justin (19/4/06)

Hmmm. A very unfortunate series of events.

I'm disappointed to see that this has gone on and that RCB/Brewers Discount have behaved like this. Although in my quick read of your emails Mongo I do think you stirred the pot a little , especially given that they did end up sending your order (or it appears so-if they didn't send it they definitely WONT now ) but hey they did stuff up your order and then spin you some crap about it. Long waits are very frustrating when things go wrong.

Unfortunately when you deal with so many orders all over the world you will get stuff ups time and time again, it's how you deal with them that makes things right, sets you apart from the others and gets you a good reputation. It's rare that you see people commenting about how good a place or service is when you get your order properly filled and it arrives on time with no hastles.

The comments about what a great business/customer service a company has or is, usually arrives from how they rectified the problem when things went wrong. This is what stands out. Say you make a mistake 1-2% of the time, on the internet that 1-2% stuff up rings loud and clear and resonates a long way and is there for all to see, even those not involved or interested. It also tends to generate even more dissatisfaction than those 1-2% because it incites people to draw up all the little minor problems they may have had as well which makes the problems seem bigger than they are/were. That's why as a business you really want to jump on those problems and fix them asap and to the best of your ability to stop the bad press circulating.

I'm certainily not defending BD/RCB here, they stuffed up with the order which happens, and they definitely stuffed up with that final email reply and there is no excuse for that. I have backed BD/RCB and promoted them and thier cheap prices from way, way back. Infact it may have even been me that brought up brewersdiscount on this site in the first place and recommended people look at getting their kegs there (I'm serious, do a search way, way back). I have ordered from BD half a dozen times, I did get an order with missing stuff once and they fixed the problem on the next order with no worries.

I think this string of events and this thread have really hurt BD/RCB for orders from Australia and they deserve it really.

The downside is I figure that orders from Australia consitute such a small fraction of their business that we wont even be detected as missing from their sales. So really it's going to be us that lose out as we will lose this line of cheap kegging bits and pieces. By the look of that last email it wouldn't surprise me if they come out with a blanket statement like "We no longer ship to Australia", given that little incite into their attitude/nature.

Oh well.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## joelisimo (20/4/06)

mongo said:


> joel -
> I am definitely intrigued. I'll put my vote in to have a look at the e-mail, for sure!
> Cheers,
> Steve.
> ...


----------

